# pool painting?



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Alright..... was asked to paint a pool.. actually, I was the only one who would even give this guy the time of day. He was wandering around my paint store and I was the unfortunate one getting paint at the time. He explained that Sherwin Williams didn't help him..and everyone he asked said no. He's around 80 yrs old.I told him that I've never painted a pool and wouldn't know where to start, and I am not familiar with the prep or the products...He then handed me a Ben Moore flyer showing pool paint. I was shocked.... so I called my rep
and he said he would look at it. I went there today and it was full of water..lol..I said just wait a minute for me to get my snorkel and Finns....
I called the rep back and he said to have it drained before he comes..... the guy said he wanted it done in August and would like to drain it then, But he would like an estimate now.......

here's the description.... any help would be great.

It's a pool that has a concrete base, And a fiberglass layer on top of that. I'm guessing that its got some kind of a coat on it because he handed me a chip. So there is a few spots that need scraping, and then just cleaned Maybe primed and top coated...and a few spots that need caulk...where the fiberglass meets the side of the pool. So basically it's cosmetic, there is no issues with leaking or anything else... anyone ever done this before?

how do I clean it? Is primer needed?..oil or latex? 
Ya I know the rep is coming, but not until August.


----------



## YubaPaintPro (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey there,
pool painting is actually ALL about prep. I don't have the time now to get into it, but Rustoleum's 9100 product line is awesome and has an immersion activator that has worked for years.

Another company that makes an outstanding product is Gulf Coast. They have a line, GC15. Both are 2 part epoxies and both will fade and chalk if not topcoated w/ a urethane.

Wolverine I would think has a product also. Good luck and bid high!!!


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

I'd run faster than if Rosanne Barr were chasing me.

You aren't familiar with the products or the process. This is a disaster waiting for someone to get it started. I've had a few projects where I bit off more than I could chew, and I wound up choking.

I'm sure that there are companies that do this. If you want to help the customer, find one. But I wouldn't put a quart of paint on this project.

Brian Phillips


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Ya, Thats all I've been thinking....I even said that.."Don't pool company's supply that service?...Bit if Ben Moore sells the product..And stands behind it, shouldn't I be capable of applying it? Wouldn't it be a good lesson to learn?


I've already explained that I will only follow the reps instructions....And told the rep it's all on him.

Also, He sounds desperate enough to pay for the level of aggravation I'm going to charge him.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Kelly Painting said:


> Ya, Thats all I've been thinking....I even said that.."Don't pool company's supply that service?...Bit if Ben Moore sells the product..And stands behind it, shouldn't I be capable of applying it? Wouldn't it be a good lesson to learn?
> 
> _Could be a painful lesson. If you dont need the work, I would run faster than Brian being chased by Rosanne._
> 
> ...


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Ya, your making me think now....


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Kelly Painting said:


> Ya, your making me think now....


Seriously, my 72 year old customer was considering doing the low stuff himself to save a few bucks...yikers


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Run Forest ...RUN!!!!!!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Back in about 72ish, we were hired by a pool maintenance co to drain and paint pools. All they supplied was the paint. If I remember correctly Koppal was the brand (or something similar). We bought the 18" rollers and the tray and obviously had some scrapers. 

We had NO IDEA what we were doing. We wuz 23 and trying to make a little beer money. Who knows how long the paint lasted, who knows how long the company, Aquanautics, lasted. The owner was a kid also, fresh out of BU and living at his parents' house.

We showed up at a job site (usually a motel or a second rate athletic club), pump the pool dry, scrape a few loose spots and paint as fast as we could. No wash, no patch, no conscience. 

Hmmmmm, no wonder my Karma ain't the best


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

http://www.marc1.com/pool1.htm


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

The best way to paint a pool is to fill it with proper product then drain.:thumbsup:


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

i'm sure you can find out how to do it, but make it worth your while. If he can't get anyone to give him the time of day then you sirm, are in demand and as we all know : _As demand rises so does cost because supply is falling._ Pick a ridiculous number and if you get it cool if not you havn't lost anything.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

That don't sound like a one man job. 

Gee, I wonder what home owner would be willing to pay for stripping all the paint off a pool every fourth coat ? Especially the ones who want Behr used on their house ???

Yes, as the great and wonderful neps said:



> Run Forest ...RUN!!!!!!


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

That was actually going to be another post...... I'm just about booked for the summer months already...I'm starting to think that I should inflate my bids from this point on...whats to lose? why overbook unless it's worth my while?


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

This is a easy job,no need to run.i did a medium sized pool by myself at a apartment complex.it was fiberglass lined and had many areas in need of repair due to delamination and the tile above the water line was also painted.wash pool with TSP.pump out standing water and dry it out.patch large areas with glass/resin on smaller patches use bondo glass long or short hair,short hair easier to use.feather sand rough spots patched and pole sand all areas 80 grit.remove all dust/debris wipe down with denatured alcohol and apply a coat of dura seal 520 one coat 2 part epoxy to the fiberglass.on the tile above the water line i applied a coat of epoxy barrier coat and top coated with 2 coats of linear polyurethane.3 years later and lots of chlorine and use it sill looks great.:thumbsup:
it gets hot when working on a white pool so us dark sunglasses or a tarp for shade.:boat: i charged them 2500 bucks for about 3 days and i sprayed airless and turbine hvlp.:drink:no biggie.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Brian said:


> I'd run faster than if Rosanne Barr were chasing me.
> 
> You aren't familiar with the products or the process. This is a disaster waiting for someone to get it started. I've had a few projects where I bit off more than I could chew, and I wound up choking.
> 
> ...


Although this is a safe strategy, how are we ever going to learn new processes and add to our services? How would we ever learn anything ever if we are always afraid of failure?


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

Kelley

I do have a pool and have repainted mine. The prep is key. However I do not or would not repaint one for someone else. UNLESS they were really willing to pay for the prep and finish coats that will last. I have used paints designed for pools, most will not stand up to the chemicals and pit and bubble-up. There are some finishes that you can order, that are multiple step. They do last if applied correctly. However the local pool supplier here in town tells me .... if they do not last... the reps will say the installer made the whoops...

So I guess I would not take it!!!!


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Whatever you do, insure that what is currently on the wall is compatible with what you are using. Epoxies are not compatible with Rubber based pool paints or vice versa. Test with solvent. Acid wash is usually the first step. Rep sells the paint, painter gets paid to be the pro to put it on. How is the rep responsible for the 10-12% of the job that his product is involved with?


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> Although this is a safe strategy, how are we ever going to learn new processes and add to our services? How would we ever learn anything ever if we are always afraid of failure?


That is a legitimate question, and in general I am eager to try something new.

But a pool is not a house. It is a completely different type of substrate and it is subjected to completely different conditions. Without a good understanding of the products and the preparation, Kelly could be setting himself up for some real problems. 

There are plenty of houses to paint. I don't think we need to be running around looking to paint everything. I certainly wouldn't want to start painting automobiles.

My resonse wasn't intended to play it safe. It was intended to be prudent-- we must recognize what we don't know. If Kelly were looking to expand his business in this direction, it would be one thing, but he hasn't indicated that.

One of the big reasons I think it is prudent to run is the question of how to price the job. In similar situations I've thought I padded the bid to the extreme, only to learn that I hadn't. By then it was too late. There are too many unknowns for me to be comfortable.

Brian Phillips


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Brian said:


> There are plenty of houses to paint. I don't think we need to be running around looking to paint everything. I certainly wouldn't want to start painting automobiles.


Brian, I can always count on you to make a good point. 
I guess Kelly would need to decide if this is a service they may like to offer, and if there is a market for it that would make it worthwhile. If there are no other contractors offering this service in Kelly's area, it might be something to consider; as a one man show, is it practical to expand the services offered? So I guess it would be up to Kelly then which way they would want to go with their business. 
I had a client that had a remodeling project completed (that I painted) and had a small section of vinyl tile floor that lacked luster after the plumbers and electricians and everyone else scuffed it up. They are my favorite customers so I am willing to go the extra mile for them; I went to the local commercial cleaning store, found out what to use and how to do it, and refinished their vinyl floor. Looks great, they are very very pleased with it (and will probably have me do more some time) and it really wasn't that hard if you can find out what and how to do it. That being said, no one else as asked the painter to refinish their floors.


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

it's painting ,that most here can do not rocket science,paint the fence.wax on wax off.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ibsocal said:


> it's painting ,that most here can do not rocket science,paint the fence.wax on wax off.


Yup, any fool can pick up a brush and slap on a coat if paint. It's the technical knowledge of surface conditions and construction, proper prep procedures, picking prudent products, and appropriate application that requires a degree in rocket surgery. 

As Brian alluded, automobile painting takes a different skill set and knowledge than house painting. 

I'm not saying none of us can LEARN pool painting, and we prolly have a leg up on a astro physicist, but it's not something you just jump into (pun picked purposefully)


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Well, let me ask this... would you ever think that a paint offered by Benjamin Moore would be out of our realm to apply?

If Ben Moore makes it... My paint store sells it.... and customers want it....


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Kelly Painting said:


> Well, let me ask this... would you ever think that a paint offered by Benjamin Moore would be out of our realm to apply?
> 
> If Ben Moore makes it... My paint store sells it.... and customers want it....


Its not a question of whether you can apply it. Its a question of whether you want to take the responsibility for a water submerged product that you have never used before in a pool that you havent inspected empty. Any one of us could do it, but if I didnt need the work, I would most definitely avoid it. Its always a buzz to do something you havent done before, thats how we grow. You always have to weigh the risk and the reward. To me, its a no brainer.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

It is a risky venture for a very limited market. If you paint this pool how many pools do you think you might get in the future? The liability will be huge too. What if the substate fails for some unknown reason and you clog or ruin filters and jets. Could be costly. Thats a low percentage job.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Kelly

Keep in mind, you have basically been floating the Goodyear Blimp with your name on it over your town this year. You are probably getting alot more calls than ever, and not all of those calls are going to be opportunities.


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

I understand what you are saying...but did I turn down mt first barn cuz I didn't think I'd do many more? 

Your right, I wont go out of business turning it down... but I could make some good money on it and feel as though I accomplished something new and exciting.... instead of another door....It's a challenge, instead of boring stuff we do everyday.

Also, who's job description does it fall under if not us? I don't notice pool painters coming and going from the paint store all day.

I did mention it is a Benjamin Moore product several times right?

http://www.benjaminmoore.com/bmpswe...A+Repository/48027&_pageLabel=fh_findproducts


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Kelly
> 
> Keep in mind, you have basically been floating the Goodyear Blimp with your name on it over your town this year. You are probably getting alot more calls than ever, and not all of those calls are going to be opportunities.



Ya, your right...I even got a call today from a lady who wanted me to pay $450 to have my company (and 4 others) put on a single banner outside the police station. I said I got 10 ft banners on main street already .. I'll sell you some of my space if it's that valuable.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Kelly Painting said:


> I did mention it is a Benjamin Moore product several times right?


Yes, you did. I love Benjamin Moore. I still wouldnt do it.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Kelly Painting said:


> Also, who's job description does it fall under if not us? I don't notice pool painters coming and going from the paint store all day.


There are several national firms who grab up this stuff before it ever hits the mainstream:

College Pro
Collegiate Entrepeneurs
Collegiate Painters
Student Painters


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Alright..you all win.
I guess if I don't take your opinions then what do I really gain from being here. I will reluctantly turn the job down (and shatter all hopes this guy has).
We will never know If I could have pulled it off... 

Thank you all for the advice. I do appreciate it.


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

Kelly Painting said:


> Alright..you all win.
> I guess if I don't take your opinions then what do I really gain from being here. I will reluctantly turn the job down (and shatter all hopes this guy has).
> We will never know If I could have pulled it off...
> 
> Thank you all for the advice. I do appreciate it.


I don't think it's an issue of we win. Any advice I've offered was to help *you* win.

I understand the lure of this job. I've taken a few like this myself. And they usually have come back to bite me, for years after we were done.

If we were all blow and go guys, we'd jump all over this. Any of us could put the product on the surface. But I think most of us, if not all, are interested in a job that lasts and does what it is supposed to. If we aren't confident that we can do that, we should have the honesty to admit it to ourself and our customer.

Brian Phillips


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Brian

It is sometimes tough to know when to walk, but usually you know.

I do like stretching and getting into new areas, but only when its planned and only after considerable research. This Sikkens strip job I am researching for instance, scared but excited. If I didnt have resources like Ken and GMack and ProSealerStore and PressureTek to help me arrive at the point of confidence, it would be more like a game of pin the tail on the donkey. 

Hats off to Kelly for having the courage to walk!


----------



## Ken S. (Apr 18, 2007)

Kelly Painting said:


> Alright..you all win.
> I guess if I don't take your opinions then what do I really gain from being here. I will reluctantly turn the job down (and shatter all hopes this guy has).
> We will never know If I could have pulled it off...
> 
> Thank you all for the advice. I do appreciate it.


Kelly,

Check this out:
http://www.sausea.com/prod.htm


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

But it sounded plausible. I wasn't going to bang it out..I was going to take my time (and charge for it) do extensive prep..and rock that pool.

But, I do value the opinions of the guys here (except Sev of course) most have been in business longer than me..and I take your opinions and rethink things.. Trust me, If I thought you were all wrong...I'd say so, and do it anyways.. I'm just trying to avoid future customer discomfort.


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Brian
> 
> It is sometimes tough to know when to walk, but usually you know.
> 
> ...


Scott,

I agree. But in my mind there is a big difference between painting a house and paint something underwater. I like challenges, but they need to be within my core competency. Despite what they say on tv, paint is not paint. Just because we can spray it, doesn't mean that it is like SuperPaint.

I give Kelly a lot of credit for looking into this. I think he did a wise thing to get some input, to educate himself. But a little knowledge can be a dangerous thing-- it can breed a false sense of confidence.

As you said, it's hard to know when to walk. We've all probably learned that lesson the hard way.

I'm willing to take on much bigger projects than I would have 10 years ago. Then, they would have scared the life out of me-- and rightfully so. I had no clue how to bid or manage it. I've taken some chances, and now I'm comfortable with big projects. But when I started this growth, I stuck to projects that fit our competency. I forced us to stretch and grow, but not in a crazy direction. I suspect you've done the same.

Growth is good, if it fits our business plans. Growth for growth's sake just means we need to buy new clothes.

Brian Phillips


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

*Megatrends*

In the 1980's I read a book titled Megatrends by John Naisbitt. I don't remember much about it, except for this: how you define the business you are in is absolutely crucial. I've seen this demonstrated time after time ever since.

For example, phone companies are now in the entertainment business-- that is how they define themselves. So they can deliver all kinds of things that they couldn't if they were just in the phone business.

This isn't mere semantics either. How we define our business determines what we offer, how we deliver it, who our customers are, etc.

This applies to us, as painting contractors, as well. For example, if we call ourself a coatings company, then we are saying that we will apply anything. We'll paint cars, apartments, houses, pools, high rises, and anything in between. We will take any job if it involves coatings.

But if we define our company differently-- say high end residential repaints-- then we operate completely differently. Everything about our business is different-- how we market, who we market to, how we price our services, who we hire, etc.

So the real question we need to ask ourself is: Who (or what) am I?

Brian Phillips


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Brian

Thats so true, and its still hard to make the right call sometimes.

A few years ago, we were painting a 10k sf new home for our best builder. They were not happy with any of the floor finishers they had been using and asked me if I would consider prefinishing 10k+ s.f. of antique heart pine flooring for the house. It was to receive a dark oak stain and 3 coats of tung oil. I had always been critical of floor finishers, especially in their staining skills and general brush work. I always wanted to do a floor, just one, to see how nice a floor could be finished. I never expected to be offered such a large one.

I never, ever, want to be thought of as a floor finishing company, but from a wood finishing standpoint it was hard to resist. Especially since we had been offering them custom shop prefinishing for a couple of years prior. Since it fit the basic description of prefinishing, and was a lucrative challenge, and they knew that I had never done one and were confident in me anyways, we did it. I should say I did it while my crew worked on painting the house. That is where I learned more than in the rest of my life combined about staining wood. It was a good choice and I will never do another one. Well, maybe just one...


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Brian
> 
> Thats so true, and its still hard to make the right call sometimes.
> 
> ...


Scott,

That's a good example. You took a step-- maybe a leap. I would never do a floor, but then, we have done floors-- decks, patios, etc. So it is an area that we are familiar with, but perhaps not an expert. That is where we can grow with confidence. We have familiarity, but not expertise. We can grow to be an expert.

But to try to grow into an area where we have no familiarity is an invitation for disaster. You had knowledge of stains and polys. Maybe not floor polys, but that's probably not a huge leap.

I think the key is to inch our way into expertise. If we try to do it in one huge leap, we could be jumping off a cliff. 

This has evolved in an interesting way.

Brian Phillips


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Brian said:


> Scott,
> 
> That's a good example. You took a step-- maybe a leap. I would never do a floor...
> 
> ...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Yes gentlemen, it is wise to take a well calculated leap of faith in ourselves. Otherwise we would still be in a crib suckling on a tit - hmmmm, maybe :thumbup:...... oh never mind.:whistling2:

But the key word here is CALCULATED, not risky.

I agree that Kelly has shown wiseness to come here and ask our opinions, to listen, and eventually to choose a path not of his heart but of his brain. 



Kelly, if you think pool painting is a wise addition to your repertoire, I would suggest hiring an experienced pool painter and learning from him. OR work as a grunt for a pool painting company and learn the tricks of that part of the trade. As has been pointed out, there are just too many variables and high risks to take this on as a favor (kind of)

Whenever I had a new area into which I wanted to enter, like floor finishing, I would test first on my own home.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

daArch said:


> Whenever I had a new area into which I wanted to enter, like floor finishing, I would test first on my own home.


In theory, thats a good place to start and it probably works out well for alot of people. For me, I am a total hack on my own home. I dont take it seriously and give it the due diligence I would on a project. My goal is to get it done and report back to my wife. 

Its like watching NBA players play street ball. No rules, no uniforms, no refs, no coaches, just scoring points. Fun to watch though...

I started using my parents house as the "template" and that works much better because I owe them a nice house and they appreciate it. Problem is, I havent picked up a brush or a hammer at home in 2 1/2 years!


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

daArch said:


> Whenever I had a new area into which I wanted to enter, like floor finishing, I would test first on my own home.


That's what I do as well. My house is a mish-mash of products. But when we do something, I have confidence in it. It's one thing to just try something. It's another to try it with a reasonable degree of confidence.

This thread has been one of the best in a long time. It's been fun to think about this subject.

Brian Phillips


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Finally! The first thread in weeks worth reading. Good posts.


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

:yes:What a bunch of wimps.blow and go:no:.follow the directions,ANY PRO Painter can do this,guess what home owners do it.how can they know more about it than U a so called pro.look i dont know alot but i research new methods and do it.:whistling2:it really is easy ,any home owner with half a brain can do it.no BS:thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

IB,

where did you learn your art of diplomacy ? I never seen someone with quite your command of the art.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> My goal is to get it done and report back to my wife.


TOOO funny. If I were one to use painttalk quotes as a sig, that would be my choice.


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

ibsocal said:


> :yes:What a bunch of wimps.blow and go:no:.follow the directions,ANY PRO Painter can do this,guess what home owners do it.how can they know more about it than U a so called pro.look i dont know alot but i research new methods and do it.:whistling2:it really is easy ,any home owner with half a brain can do it.no BS:thumbsup:



Maybe you do pools being in CA on a regular basis. The neighborhood I live in has a pool for about every 3-4 houses. As I posted above I have repainted my pool and it does take some knowledge. Otherwise you have a pitted and bubbled paint job within a few months. Rocket science no, but to take on someone else pool and not have some working knowledge of the paints, reactions to chemicals, and proper application will produce some poor results, and most likely a repaint that can cost you a few hundred $$.


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

:blink:Thanx I think.it is what it is,cut the sweet talk and and sugar coatings and dont make it seem harder than what it is.it's work plain and simple.+ i worked 20 yrs sandblasting and painting in the shipyards.:boat:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ibsocal said:


> :blink:Thanx I think.it is what it is,cut the sweet talk and and sugar coatings and dont make it seem harder than what it is.it's work plain and simple.+ i worked 20 yrs sandblasting and painting in the shipyards.:boat:


 
ib

Thanks for your contributions to this discussion. Its the variety of perspectives that makes this place so helpful. A few posts like yours really help the cream to rise to the top. :thumbsup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I guess I cursed the thread. Sorry!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Neps, i was thinking the same thing about what a great thread this was!


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

We make a LiquaTile product for that... but... if your customer is looking for 'cheap' we wouldn't be a good fit. Our product is more of a lining material that would actually take the place of relining the pool with troweled marcite. Our product will last longer and has a much higher density (which means a lower chemical demand). The LiquaTile is typically applied at 30-60 mils in addition to the primer coat of BondTite 1101. So, it's alot more $ in product than the 2-3 mill coat of paint. If your customer is looking for something more permanent then feel free to give me a call. At least you'll be able to brag to your friends that you rolled paint on a wall 20 mils in one coat!


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

Oh... I almost forgot... There are contractors out there that do nothing but pool painting/lining. Many of them are millionaires... It's wise advice to learn from someone or take some training... BUT... it's a nice little niche market!


----------



## Safety Guy (Jul 19, 2007)

This has been a great discussion. As the suerintendent for the company I work for I have little control over what type of work we take. Over the years this has been for the most part a blessing. The estimator will take a job we really have no business doing. We started as a commercial interior painting company. We have over the years done secondary containment coatings, wastewater treatment plants, epoxy floors, tank linings, acid etched floors, and most recently pool coatings.

The key has been to get enough $$ for the job to train our people and ourselves. There have been problems along the way but in the long run it has paid off.

Back to the pools...We recently did one for Bowling Green University. It was a recoat. We powerwashed, patched and put 2 coats of Oylmpic 2 part pool epoxy. The job went great and we made some nice $$$. The pool manager who had been there for 30 years said it was the best paint job that pool had ever gotten while he was there. We had material left over and somehow one of the other estimators sold another pool job and most of the remaining material. I will admit as has been the case in the past when we try something new I was scared chitless. I just try and pick the best guys for the challenging stuff and it has worked out fine.


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

Safety Guy said:


> This has been a great discussion. As the suerintendent for the company I work for I have little control over what type of work we take. Over the years this has been for the most part a blessing. The estimator will take a job we really have no business doing. We started as a commercial interior painting company. We have over the years done secondary containment coatings, wastewater treatment plants, epoxy floors, tank linings, acid etched floors, and most recently pool coatings.
> 
> The key has been to get enough $$ for the job to train our people and ourselves. There have been problems along the way but in the long run it has paid off.
> 
> Back to the pools...We recently did one for Bowling Green University. It was a recoat. We powerwashed, patched and put 2 coats of Oylmpic 2 part pool epoxy. The job went great and we made some nice $$$. The pool manager who had been there for 30 years said it was the best paint job that pool had ever gotten while he was there. We had material left over and somehow one of the other estimators sold another pool job and most of the remaining material. I will admit as has been the case in the past when we try something new I was scared chitless. I just try and pick the best guys for the challenging stuff and it has worked out fine.


:thumbup: well said and done.
Any one can put up chipsteer # of posts,but it's the quality not quantity that matters for the cream to rise to the top:yes:


----------



## Dmax Consulting (Jul 22, 2008)

Kelly Painting,

DON'T DO IT!

There is a reason why Sherwin-Williams said that they couldn't help him, because this is disaster waiting to happen. 

Think about some of the factors with which you are dealing:
1. You have an extremely old man going into a paint store looking to do swimming pool work.
2. SW already told that they couldn't help.
3. You go to his house and the pool has water.

1+2+3= This guy is a cheap idiot.

I have dealt with this kind of customer. The reason that he is coming to you is because he called a company that does swimming pool work, got an estimate and freaked out when he saw it. He wants you to give him a $150 solution to a $3000 problem. The only way I would do this would be to bring a company that does swimming pool stuff to the the bid and add 10%. Sub it out. I bet when he sees the price he'll leave you alone.


----------



## greattaste (Aug 8, 2009)

I agree with them, my own contractors used the pool paint I got off online and they said it was great. So, I'm going to try to purchase the same (removed) next year to repaint my pool.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

This is an interesting thread - Kelly is considering diving into the unknown, actually a pool - while he claims his summer is booked. And here I am - I made a business decision to no longer be involved in exterior painting projects that require more than 15-20 hours tops{i.e. 2 guys for a day} in scraping and sanding - otherwise recommend total siding replacement. 

I don't want all the work out there - I wouldn't dream of painting pools, when I get calls from older folks - 90% of the time they are ridiculously out of date with pricing. I don't want to paint old homes. I won't touch tongue and groove ceilings on farmers porches. I won't even use high pressure to remove peeling paint anymore - because it ends up creating more work instead of expediting things. 

I guess I am looking at all this as more and more of a business and less and less of "I can do that" - not a lot of work out there is profitable.

Kelly last winter - you came off a busy summer season, while many of us were starving for work - and then you started some thread about how bad things had gotten for you. What kind of business do you run? Are you going to post the same thread come this December?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Did you notice the date on the OP?


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

RCP said:


> Did you notice the date on the OP?


LOL - thanks. Duhhhhhhh. So Kelly - are you booked this summer like last year? You still painting 5500 sq.ft. McMansions for 6k?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

So: let's don't beat up on the guy when he's not even here. Who really cares if he wants to do pool work, let him do it. It's not that hard anyway, in fact it's easy if you have the pool empty , and you use pool paint.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> So: let's don't beat up on the guy when he's not even here. Who really cares if he wants to do pool work, let him do it. It's not that hard anyway, in fact it's easy if you have the pool empty , and you use pool paint.



John,

We wuz done contracted to do pool repaints back in about '72, when we wuz station wagon low ballin bandits. We done got hired by some little rich kid who be thinkin and acting he wuz a king pin (head) of pool service. He wuz out to screw us and we wuz out to make some cool cash. We had no freekin idear about howz to get that there cement pond painted curreckly. We gots it emptied of water and then we done slapped that there paint with 18" rollers. Looked good from our houses. 

Point: it's as hard to do correctly as any other coatings - maybe even more so considering it will be submerged in 40,000 gallons of chlorinated water at a depth up to 12 feet. 

Anyone can paint anything. NOT everyone can do it correctly.

But, you know that. And I know I'm preaching to the choir.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

daArch said:


> John,
> 
> We wuz done contracted to do pool repaints back in about '72, when we wuz station wagon low ballin bandits. We done got hired by some little rich kid who be thinkin and acting he wuz a king pin (head) of pool service. He wuz out to screw us and we wuz out to make some cool cash. We had no freekin idear about howz to get that there cement pond painted curreckly. We gots it emptied of water and then we done slapped that there paint with 18" rollers. Looked good from our houses.
> 
> ...


Yeah: I use to take care of a pool for a period of 11 years and in that time repainted it about three times,the hardest part is giving it enough time to dry out before you prep it, just when it gets a little dry it rains and you have to wait again.I never had a problem with it staying on, it just faded a lot because of the chems in use.


----------



## Engie (Aug 11, 2009)

Since this is what I do, I also put pool paint on my pool, it's very nice. Not to mention that I used a great brand to cover my pool.


----------



## flowjo (Apr 25, 2009)

probably the worst possible job you could ever apply paint to i did it once ill never do it again the job turned out fine its just alot of prep and its super hot and the pool paint smells horrible its one of those really dirty jobs that really isnt worth it unless your struggling


----------

